# 1961 tempest



## lt1chevelle (Oct 12, 2006)

i have some questions i am lookin at getting a tempest from my buddy who just bough a bunch of cars at first he said it was a 64 so i was going to jump all over it intill i seen it it is not it looks to me like a 61-63 but can not tell i am leaning more towards a 61. i have been told befor that they have the corvairs suspension in the back with the tranny? but the motor was in the front inline 4 with a manuel?if this is so how hard would it be to convet to a v8 car? and could you put alot of power going to the back. im looking to so somthing different with this car looking to keep the body stock but make it a prow-touring sleeper? im not use the the pontiacs im a chevy guy but like the gtos and what not and though this car has nice lines. so let me know all the info you have in theses and lets see some pics of them if you have any i will have pics of the car up eather later on or tomarrow.
thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 63 tempest had an option of an aluminum Buick-built 215 CID V8, so you should be able to mount a small V8 into the car. This is the same engine used in the 61 - 63 Skylark.

I don't know if the flexible drive-shaft could handle much more than the 185 to 200 hp. Please post some pics of that transaxel and rope drive.

Here is a 61;


----------



## lt1chevelle (Oct 12, 2006)

so they did come with a transaxle? would it be possible to take that out and replace with a solid axle? if not looks like i might just build me a nice small block and cruz it sence i can not seem to find a good selection of them for sale. thanks for the pic i found that one. nice cars. i will post the pics when my buddy send them to me. i think it is a 61 by the body has that high fin body line. the car has been sitting a long time and the hood is no good and same with the hings so i might have a hard time finding that. well see if it is worth building after have it blasted im only paying 850 for the car. so well see thanks alot for the info.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is an April 8, 2005 story on the 62 Tempest from Canadian Driver;



> *Motoring Memories:
> Pontiac Tempest, 1961-1964*
> Story and photo by Bill Vance
> 
> ...


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Although the collectible value of the 61 doesn't seem to be great, I've always had the desire to modify a car like this to something pretty radical. Mainly fill it up with enough of todays technologies that would make it "Old School" looking, and run and ride like today's cars. I would even go so far as, I know, I know, how could I even think of bastardizing a Pontiac, but, I would even think of using some type of import drivetrain and suspension. Now it's just a thought, but there are a lot of import cars, Toyota, Nissan, Honda,that may be able to supply a lot of parts for real cheap after doing a lot of research and measuring. All you need is a wrecked donar car. But can you imagine driving up to your local car show with your very stock looking 61, and popping the hood and there's this tricked out rice burner stuffed in there? You would definetly be talked to all day long.

Now I love my 70, and I would never do it, But when I drive my wife's Cadillac with her Northstar engine, and feel the ride, I would love to have the GTO ride like that. I'm sure that with my stock engine in the GTO, her Seville can kick my butt, and it handles so much better. I would love to stick her suspension and engine into a car like mine. 24 miles to the gallon also.

So all that being said, buy the 61, research the rice burners of the world, buy a wrecked one and build a really cool car. IMHO>:cool


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

05GTO said:


> The 63 tempest had an option of an aluminum Buick-built 215 CID V8, so you should be able to mount a small V8 into the car. This is the same engine used in the 61 - 63 Skylark.


Just to be accurate, the 61-62 Tempest/Lemans was available with the 215 CID V8, the 63's dropped this option in favor of the Pontiac 326 CID V8.

Chris


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks Chris,

I stand corrected,


----------

